# What do you use for a watch/timepiece while on duty?



## vtemt123 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yesterday I was taking a HR and I realized that it would be much easier if I had a watch to time the seconds. There is a clock on the ambulance but I often want to take the HR before getting on the ambulance. What watch do you have/recommend?

I have a nice silver watch, but I would rather not wear it to my duty shift.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 18, 2013)

G-Shock.

Great watches that are designed to take a beating. Reasonably priced and come with lots of different options. Unfortunately (or fortunately) they come with all sorts of timers and stopwatches and all that techno stuff. If all you want is a dumb watch with a seconds hand...can't beat a $15 dollar Wal-Mart watch.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 18, 2013)

Moved to Ambulances and Equipment.


----------



## Wheel (Jul 18, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> G-Shock.
> 
> Great watches that are designed to take a beating. Reasonably priced and come with lots of different options. Unfortunately (or fortunately) they come with all sorts of timers and stopwatches and all that techno stuff. If all you want is a dumb watch with a seconds hand...can't beat a $15 dollar Wal-Mart watch.



Check out amazon for the g shock too. Some colors can be found a bit cheaper than normal.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2013)

Chris07 said:


> G-Shock.
> 
> Great watches that are designed to take a beating. Reasonably priced and come with lots of different options. Unfortunately (or fortunately) they come with all sorts of timers and stopwatches and all that techno stuff. If all you want is a dumb watch with a seconds hand...can't beat a $15 dollar Wal-Mart watch.



This. 

I used cheap watches for a long time with no issues. I recently started using the G-Shocks with no issues at all either.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a gshock and a navy seals watch for work. Invicta for everyday use.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a Sunto Core that I wear all the time. Do I need an altimeter at work? No, but it's a good looking watch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 18, 2013)

Gshock on duty. Fossil usually when off duty. Id love an Oakley watch but even trough USSI they are too expensive


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2013)

The cheap 5 dollar Walmart watches work fine for me.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 18, 2013)

Timex. Takes a licking and keeps on ticking.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 18, 2013)

I've used the same model Casio watch since I was in middle school. I love this watch and would recommend it to anyone.


http://www.sears.com/casio-mens-sport-watch-with-black-nylon-band/p-026W915394110001P?prdNo=30


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jul 19, 2013)

I use a G-shock GW6900, it's solar powered, atomic (sets itself to the most accurate time everyday at midnight) and lights up just by tilting your wrist. Most durable watch I've ever had and like $80 on amazon.com


----------



## MissK (Jul 19, 2013)

Baby G. 

I normally hate wearing watches, but this one is comfortable and fits my small wrist. It's easy to clean as well.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 20, 2013)

BayAreaEMT said:


> I use a G-shock GW6900, it's solar powered, atomic (sets itself to the most accurate time everyday at midnight) and lights up just by tilting your wrist. Most durable watch I've ever had and like $80 on amazon.com



I had that watch, but the damn thing kept waking me up in the middle of the night every time I roll over.


----------



## BayAreaEMT (Jul 20, 2013)

socalmedic said:


> I had that watch, but the damn thing kept waking me up in the middle of the night every time I roll over.



from the auto light? just turn the setting off


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 20, 2013)

After my last cheap watch broke, I got busy and didn't buy a replacement. Now I don't really miss it. I use the monitor's clock and event button and the clock in the back of the truck. I'll probably get another work watch eventually but it sure is easier to keep clean without it.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 20, 2013)

G-Shock GW7900B-1, aka the G-Rescue. Special features are moon phase and tide height and time. Its also solar powered and atomic so its always right. As i do water rescue, i wanted the moon and tide functions. This is my second one and i was upgrading from a battery powered non-atomic


----------



## Clare (Jul 21, 2013)

MissK said:


> Baby G



+1000 on this!

I was indifferent to wearing one until this one; it was bought as a gift and I absolutely love it; only would ever come off in the shower, well, most of the time.  Love it


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 21, 2013)

$10 Armitron from Target.  I'm on my third (due to losing them-they are pretty rock solid).


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2013)

A Highgear Axio that I found on steep and cheap for a ridiculously low price. I've had it for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a watch called freestyle. It's my diving watch and good up to 660 feet. It's been battered for about 6+ years and still going strong. Would reccomend it to anyone. It also lights up! Sorry for the huge picture.


----------



## Squad-6 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have always used a $15 Timex from Walmart.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## islandmedic (Jul 28, 2013)

G-Shock all day! Durable. Sleek but subdued. Easy to clean.


----------



## treckker (Jul 28, 2013)

pos timex with a plastic band.....cleans easy and its got a second hand.......one of the small yearly investments I make....keeps me from getting my Fossel all jacked up


----------



## Highlander (Jul 28, 2013)

Been a while since iv seen the company fossil around here. Are they still in business? I know they made nice watches


----------



## treckker (Jul 28, 2013)

Highlander said:


> Been a while since iv seen the company fossil around here. Are they still in business? I know they made nice watches



I don't know if it a regional deal but they are in just about every mall around here. I like the watches due to you get a really nice quality watch without the mark up. The wife tends to get me a nice watch, wallet, and pocket knife for my birthday each year; they have always been a fossil wallet and watch.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 28, 2013)

Highlander said:


> Been a while since iv seen the company fossil around here. Are they still in business? I know they made nice watches



I still see them all over. And you can get them for cheap on amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Highlander (Jul 28, 2013)

I have only used amazon once but I think it's the area I'm in.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 28, 2013)

I have it strapped to my vest and then I wear a nurses silicone band watch on my arm. Both water resistant. The one on my vest is a back up in case I forget to wear mine or am called out of the shower


----------



## Btalon (Aug 3, 2013)

I use a g-shock watch with a time memo function.  It also has auto illumination if I want to see the time I just have to tilt my wrist.

The best feature is the time memo, when I get toned I press the button and it makes a time and date stamp, on scene, press it again, do a procedure, press it again, anytime you want to make a time notation, you press the button, when you get done, you can review them and add them to your report.  Very slick feature, very handy and quick, you don't need to stop what your doing to write it down.


----------



## dhump4free (Aug 8, 2013)

I use "The Unit" by Nixon. It has a nice big display with everything you need and it's super easy to decon.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 8, 2013)

dhump4free said:


> I use "The Unit" by Nixon. It has a nice big display with everything you need and it's super easy to decon.



I just saw this on GovX and am really tempted on trying it out


----------



## dhump4free (Aug 8, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> I just saw this on GovX and am really tempted on trying it out



I love it, so if you can get a deal I would say pull the trigger. I have a buddy who works for Nixon so I got a pretty sweet deal myself.


----------



## brian328 (Aug 8, 2013)

$10 WalMart watch on duty
Nixon off duty


----------



## Kevinf (Aug 9, 2013)

That Nixon looks nice, but I won't get a watch that isn't some form of automatic drive. I have a Seiko which is wound via body movement, and a Citizen which is charged via solar power. Both have a day and date feature, though the Seiko has a sweeping seconds hand which is really nice to see in action. 

I got the Citizen to replace the Seiko because the winding for that particular model only lasts 36 hours off your wrist, whereas the Citizen is good for 3 months in darkness when fully charged (battery, rated to keep 80% max charge for 20 years). Seiko does make some motion wound watches with batteries good for a few months on the shelf but they are much more expensive than the Citizen solar models. The Citizen is truly a never worry about it watch, no winding, no batteries to change, waterproof... it's a nice watch. Link to the Citizen here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQS1JW

Pics of the Seiko: 
http://bitjumble.com/files/photography/Items/watches/Seiko_SNK805K2_Automatic_Watch_1.jpg
http://bitjumble.com/files/photography/Items/watches/Seiko_SNK805K2_Automatic_Watch_4.jpg


----------



## Bosco836 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've used a Timex Ironman Triatholon.  Had mine for the last 8+ years and seems to work reasonably well/hold up to just about anything.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 15, 2013)

I actually just bought a new work watch, and love it. The Casio "tough solar illuminator" is inexpensive, light, rugged and easy to clean. No batteries, simple and did I mention easy to clean?


----------



## Miscusi (Sep 30, 2013)

I use a Rolex Datejust...


----------



## dixie_flatline (Nov 6, 2013)

My old EMT instructor would beat my rear if I didn't have a watch on a call.  I've used a Timex very similar to this for the past 5 years, with no issue.

What you need in a watch - 
1) seconds count (hand or digital)
2) rubber strap (for ease of cleaning and to prevent gunk from accumulating between links or in fibers)
3) some amount of water/immersion resistance

Those are really the only 3 hard and fast requirements.  Everything else that is nice-to-have. solar is cool but if you work a lot of nights that isn't so handy. illumination is nice but certainly optional. same with perpetual calendar type stuff.


----------



## IslandTime (Nov 6, 2013)

dixie_flatline said:


> 1) seconds count (hand or digital)



I gotta have a sweep second hand. My mind can't count and look at digital seconds. It just kind of locks up.


----------



## DAN911 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use this Casio PAW1300.

Nice features: - Atomic Timekeeping 
                    - Solar power
                    - the light turn on with a mouvement of the wrist


----------



## Strap (Nov 6, 2013)

IslandTime said:


> I gotta have a sweep second hand. My mind can't count and look at digital seconds. It just kind of locks up.



I know what you mean man. A lot of times I'd just end up counting off the seconds, instead of the pulse beats. :lol:


----------

